# hey 50 somethins



## wolfkiller (Mar 23, 2010)

alot of us are in our 50s, the repubilcons wanna take away medicare for anyone 55 or younger, that means when yer ole n tired and get sick, well there goes the house???
i'm i understanding this Paul Ryan plan right??? and he doesnt want any new taxes on the rich and no cuts on our defense, i mean what am i missing here.....we've been putting into medicare for decades, where the %#@% is da money!!!!


----------



## tiny52 (Dec 31, 2010)

I have been putting money into medicare too and for what I have put in...I couldn't get a good surgical procedure that would be constituted as life saving.
I doubt I could have done more than a few root canals by today's pricing.
Chump change!.

That said....

If available, I could spend ten times what I have into it.
That's B.S. and I am fine with facing the fact that this program along with S.S. is breaking the bank.

A hundred billionaires getting a 20% tax hike wouldn't dent the deficit...which is my real concern.
Cut spending and/or eliminate programs.

I'm all for it!
I'm 52 and a big boy who can (and has) made my way without the help of these socialist programs.
Damn proud of it too!


----------



## Schpankme (Dec 6, 2010)

Your Federal Servants may not give you kickbacks; only Federal Employees are Entitled to these benefits as part 
of their compensation package. The only way for you to get it is to become one of them or a beneficiary.

Participant. 

If you are a *nonresident alien*, your payment will not be subject to withholding for U.S. income taxes.

If you are a *U.S. citizen or a resident alien*, your payment will be subject to withholding for U.S. income taxes.


----------



## tiny52 (Dec 31, 2010)

I guess some could renounce their citizenship 



Schpankme said:


> Your Federal Servants may not give you kickbacks; only Federal Employees are Entitled to these benefits as part
> of their compensation package. The only way for you to get it is to become one of them or a beneficiary.
> 
> Participant.
> ...


----------



## Curve1 (Nov 25, 2009)

tiny52 said:


> I have been putting money into medicare too and for what I have put in...I couldn't get a good surgical procedure that would be constituted as life saving.
> I doubt I could have done more than a few root canals by today's pricing.
> Chump change!.
> 
> ...




So true, so true.......the problem is NOT that we need more tax increases, personally I think it's immoral to take more money from someone because they make more. I'm not a Reopublican nor Democrat, but it's the same ole Democrat scare tactic.....to scare the older folks into thinking they wont get their benefits. 
The best thing they could ever do is get out of my pocket book and quit wasting tax payers money. 
Do away with the IRS, go to a flat 10% tax and those bozos would have to quit their spending and waste. We're in this shape because the goverment has gotten involved where they were never intended to be. They never had the authority to pass 90 % of this crap to start with.....Soc. Sec., taxes coming out of the yin-yang, it sure hasn't helped any.


----------



## tiny52 (Dec 31, 2010)

We had freedom in this country back 200+ years ago but after the war...that freedom started to erode.

Today we have a country that is so repressive on individual liberty....our forefathers wouldn't believe what has happened.
Those same forefathers left England for far less reason than we face today.

The problem isn't government persay...it's the people that want it.

You cant ask the government to play robin hood and then complain that they are playing robin hood with you.
The government is what people have allowed it to be.




Curve1 said:


> So true, so true.......the problem is NOT that we need more tax increases, personally I think it's immoral to take more money from someone because they make more. I'm not a Reopublican nor Democrat, but it's the same ole Democrat scare tactic.....to scare the older folks into thinking they wont get their benefits.
> The best thing they could ever do is get out of my pocket book and quit wasting tax payers money.
> Do away with the IRS, go to a flat 10% tax and those bozos would have to quit their spending and waste. We're in this shape because the goverment has gotten involved where they were never intended to be. They never had the authority to pass 90 % of this crap to start with.....Soc. Sec., taxes coming out of the yin-yang, it sure hasn't helped any.


----------



## Schpankme (Dec 6, 2010)

The US Government of the corporate STATES has been on this content for less than 250 years. Where you going next? New Currency? New Government? New Religion? More Genocide? Slavery?

Remember in a survival situation; you can go 3-hours without water, 3-days without food and 3-weeks with out cable!

:moviecorn


----------



## wolfkiller (Mar 23, 2010)

tiny52 said:


> I have been putting money into medicare too and for what I have put in...I couldn't get a good surgical procedure that would be constituted as life saving.
> I doubt I could have done more than a few root canals by today's pricing.
> Chump change!.
> 
> ...


guess you havent made much in the way of money in your 52 years because the money i've had chopped out of my earnings to pay for medicare and soc sec would pay for several life saving surgical procedures for me and many others especially when you add interest to that money over a period of some 30 years.. if your such a big boy get up and tell this Ryan Clown you want what the hell you payed for and you won't stand for being ripped off! and by the way we have very close to 400 billionaires in this country most of whom are multi billionaires. want me to give you a count on millionaires??? and most don't pay squat in the way of taxes, why the heck do you think they fight having a flat tax tooth and nail in this country?


----------



## Curve1 (Nov 25, 2009)

I would think close to 40% is a lot to pay out of your income. It's not right to tax someone at a higher percentage because they happen to make more money.
88% of the millionaires started from scratch, they did not inherit the money. I dont feel better if some else pays a higher percentage because they make more than I, but, if it were me making a million a year I promise you I wouldn't like paying a higher % in taxes.
The problem is not that they need more taxes, they need to quit wasting and spending it. I dont make a million a year but I do resent the fact that my tax dollars go to folks that dont hit a lick at a stick. The higher % tax bracket pays the bulk of the taxes. We dont need to pay out billions in tax dollars, especially when the goverment has no authority to be involved in the redistribution bussiness.


----------



## MNmike (Dec 27, 2003)

why is it that some people justify stealing someone elses money and then demand it's spent on them?

Why if I pay 10x or 100x more in taxes that isn't "enough"?

The Ryan plan is that you get a payment voucher to use in your State twords your State's version of Medicare.

I want the big "G" out of the Federal government. Give the State's back the rights swindled and stollen by Washington.


----------



## Curve1 (Nov 25, 2009)

What a lot of folks dont realize is that fact that if we keep going down the road of Socialism, it will not matter what the upper income bracket pays because we will all be paying most of our income in taxes. That is because it will take most of what we make to fund their Big Goverment system.
We have 100 years to prove that Socilaism and Marxism just simply does not work. We made the big turn toward Socialism after WW1, we've just escalated the process in the last 50 years.


----------



## MNmike (Dec 27, 2003)

Socialism.

Reminds me of a union job I had in the past where the union sacraficed the skilled worker minority pay to fund the unskilled majority pay to make them relatively equal.

Screw the guy that has a post HS education and performing with a skill set.

Like I said....PAST employment.


----------



## wolfkiller (Mar 23, 2010)

Curve1 said:


> What a lot of folks dont realize is that fact that if we keep going down the road of Socialism, it will not matter what the upper income bracket pays because we will all be paying most of our income in taxes. That is because it will take most of what we make to fund their Big Goverment system.
> We have 100 years to prove that Socilaism and Marxism just simply does not work. We made the big turn toward Socialism after WW1, we've just escalated the process in the last 50 years.


yea the age ole republicon we are on the road to Socialism fear mongering tactic, with your statement you have just proven how long this scary bed time story has been in use by the nutty right wing..yer all runnin out of stories, the president produced a birth certificate and Binladen is dead, your gonna just have to make up some new ones...try the boogie man again seems to work on low information voters.


----------



## Curve1 (Nov 25, 2009)

What do you call the goverment takeover of healthcare,?? Gun-control, have you looked at the folks Obama surrounds himself with? Not a hunter-freindly crowd. , I'm not a Reublicrat myself, both parties are headed toward Socialism, Obama has just put us on fast-track.
But, your statements prove that the left never can discuss facts, or maybe you have another defenition of Socilaism. How will your president fund his gigantic Socialist programs?


----------



## rn3 (Jan 4, 2008)

When did the government take over health care and take our guns away, typical republican fear mongering. I seem to have my same health care and all my guns.


----------



## Curve1 (Nov 25, 2009)

rn3 said:


> When did the government take over health care and take our guns away, typical republican fear mongering. I seem to have my same health care and all my guns.


I will say again, I'm not a Republican, just someone that believes in the Constitution. It is claer some folks will not look at the facts ...Obama Care, look at where the Democrats and liberal Republicans stand on gun-control, ...not my opinion just the facts. 
State of denial.


----------



## rn3 (Jan 4, 2008)

Curve1 said:


> I will say again, I'm not a Republican, just someone that believes in the Constitution. It is claer some folks will not look at the facts ...Obama Care, look at where the Democrats and liberal Republicans stand on gun-control, ...not my opinion just the facts.
> State of denial.


Has anyone taken a gun away from you. Every time a democrat gets in office you here the same rhetoric from the right about guns and yet nobody has had their guns taken away yet.


----------



## SteveB (Dec 18, 2003)

wolfkiller said:


> and by the way we have very close to 400 billionaires in this country most of whom are multi billionaires. want me to give you a count on millionaires??? and most don't pay squat in the way of taxes, why the heck do you think they fight having a flat tax tooth and nail in this country?


Please post the proof that the billion and millianaires are not paying taxes.
Thanks


----------



## steve peterson (Feb 7, 2011)

yes a flat tax is the answer ,that would be the answer maybe like 20 percent and no deductions no matter what your income, how many children,handicap,but there would only be one deduction of 3 percent for being married between a man and a woman and that would not start tell you have been married for 7 years.right now morales in this country are terrible and it almost appears the democrats are more for the wrong way,at least the republicans have some higher morales.an older friend who is 85 and husband served in the big war ww2 and landed first wave omaha beach said this to me"i think we need to take our country back". she may not be wrong?!


----------



## MNmike (Dec 27, 2003)

If we went to a flat tax to the fed I'd hope we would lower to 10% and let the individual states increase their tax so they control aspects that the fed has stolen from them.

Way to much money goes to the fed and then back to the states "if" they comply with the blackmail.

Give states back their rights and duties and reel the fed back to only doing what the COTUS implied.


----------

